# Thomson DTI6300-16 (DTR Set Top Box) Problem



## esp9100net (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,
Newbie here :normal:
Got the box from my daughter who got it from boyfriends parents house when they passed away (April 2009).

Plugged in, did scan, found 6 frequencies with 90 channels.
However, the menu will only show BBC1, BBC2, BBC3, CBBC, BBC News and BBC Red Button :upset:

The HDD showed only 3% available space.

So, following various tips, the HDD has been cleared and formatted (numerous times), factory resets have been performed (numerous times) but I can still only get the BBC channels.

This box replaced a Goodmans which worked flawlessly.

Any ideas what's going on and how to remedy :4-dontkno

Barry.


----------



## esp9100net (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'd really appreciate any ideas on this ray:
Barry.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi esp9100net

Here is something that you can try for the programming issue, if your not confident then you do this at your own risk: MENU -> 4 -> 6 -> 1,3,9,7 and then scroll down to select line 17 Force Next OAD. 


http://www.ukfree.tv/txdetail.php?a=NT233872

YouTube - How to fix your Thomson DTi6300 Top Up TV box


post back your findings.


----------



## esp9100net (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Octaneman,
I've done a format, factory reset, purged VOD schedule and a Force next OAD but the software is stuck on V2.91 where it should be V5.08.
Oh well, it's over to TUTV for help :4-dontkno

Barry.


----------

